# Names and affixes?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

....A crossbred farm?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

There is a crossbreed farm here too, they are wonderful people with beautiful animals. I'd help you but I stink with names and such even if its an affix.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What's your farm's name? What do you breed? 
What about putting your farm's initials in front of a reg. name, i.e.:
MJ Farm might register a horse called MJ Classic, or something like that. I prefer those to the other way around, such as Classic MJ.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with JDI, what's your barn name? What breeds do you own and breed? 
'Cause you could put the barns name then something snazzy :wink:


----------

